# Whats the best cage for rats?



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

I am in need of help. I have a temp cage for my two ratties at home but I can tell they are crammed and need a muchhhh bigger one. Does anyone know of some good cages I can look at. I have been looking around but I havent quite picked out the right cage. I want to make sure it fits their needs perfectly. I am also thinking of adding a third addition so I need that included too. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out www.martinscages.com - they have good ones, especially for small and young rats. A lot of big cages have bar spacing that rats can easily slip out of, but the martins cages are escape-proof ^_^ For three, I'd go with a R-695.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

And I'll go ahead and be the other side of the fence and recommend the Ferret Nation. For you, I'd recommend the one level version, and you'll always have the option of expanding in the future. You can viewat this link if you like.

I always hear people recommending Martins or Ferret Nations, and I don't think you'll get much better recommendations than those.


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

I liked the martin cages..but now I am wondering..are the ferret nation cages going to have bar spacing that allows my baby rat to get out?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, FN cages have wide bar spacing. If you have babies or females, you'll have to cover the cage with hardware cloth. That's why I recommended Martins, they don't need any modification  But Ferret Nations are huge, and the full doors allow easy access to every part of the cage. They're a breeze to clean, and have tons of space for rats to play.


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh well I do have a baby male and a 5 month old male so I am trying to figure out a cage that is big that they can grow into and one that I am not going to worry about them getting out of. I like the FN ones too but the martin cages seem more secure for them.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

MARTIN's! hahaha. Yeah, go for one of those, and remember not to get the 11" wide one, thats too small of a space, surely for boys. 

You could also if you like decorating and able to make your own shelves, you can try getting one of the bird cages, which are larger for cheaper, you just have to decorate it!

i was thinking of going that way if I ever get males. :]


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

As it seems you are leaning towards Martins, let me mention to make sure that you get the Powder Coated version of the cage. Also, many people recommend getting the flip-top variety if available.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I just received the R-695 today and I'm going to set it up in a few minutes... it'll take me a while because I need to wash it as well, first, but I'll post to let you know how it goes/looks/what I think about it later.

I will say, though, that they have an impeccable service at Martin's - I ordered it on Sunday, Monday was a holiday, it shipped on Tuesday and arrived today! I emailed them one evening and I received a reply within half an hour...


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh really? Yeah def let me know what you think of the cage. It looks so neat.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I adore my FN.

Yes, you might have to wait a bit for the baby to fit, but all of my boys fit in while they were still quite young. Basically once they started putting on heft they couldn't get out any longer. 

But Martin's are also very nice.

Personal Preferences, I suppose.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Forensic I like the FN's myself. They're alot easier to decorate and clean because the doors fully open I guess I just prefer the overall aesthetic of the FN's to Martins. Plus for boys you'll have a ton more space for them to play in.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Can you get these FN cages in Australia?


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm lol now I cant decide. I want alot of room for them because I am thinking about adding a third but they are going to be staying in my room. I will look into both.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Squeak, yes, you probably can but the shipping would be outrageous.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Squeak said:


> Can you get these FN cages in Australia?


 Shipping would be _horrid_. They weigh over 100 lbs for the two level.


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

lol yeah I figured it would be


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

baebeetigress said:


> Oh really? Yeah def let me know what you think of the cage. It looks so neat.


OK, so, I set it up last night. It took me about two and a half hours to put together... it comes in four pieces that you have to put together with C clamps, which are a bit of a pain and the tool bruised my hand. Whilst it is possible to do it alone, I think it would've been done in half an hour with two people doing it. 

That said, it is worth it!! I think it looks great, very neat and tidy with the towels in it. There's lots of places to hang hammocks, room for their 11" wheel (which they love!), hidey boxes, a litter tray and much more. I can reach everywhere through the two doors on the front, so I'm glad I didn't pay the extra for the flip top lid (although that was only $10) - though I could see why that might be necessary with some cages, I don't think it is with this one.

My only puzzle at the moment is how to secure the towels, as one of our rats likes to tunnel underneath them. I think it will be easy enough when I get some clips, though.

I don't have it completely set up, yet, as I need to wash their spare hammocks and then get the rats transferred into it, but I'll take some pictures when it's done, probably later today. 

Oh, and, I looked up the size on the cage calculator and it said 4-5 rats. I can see that it would be big enough for that many rats, but I like them to have lots of room so I would recommend it for 2-3 rats. Of course, this means my GGMR urges are getting waaay out of control, now... I'm just trying to work out if we have time to get another rat, quarantine and introduce them and have them living together before we go away for a week. Perhaps I should wait until we get back... :lol:


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I would love to see pictures of the cage when you can take them. I figured out today that I think Riley is all over Wally because they dont have enough room to play around it and need a much bigger cage! I liked the pic that was on the website but I would like to see yours too when you get the chance. Let me know if your ratties like it too!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

baebeetigress said:


> Oh I would love to see pictures of the cage when you can take them. I figured out today that I think Riley is all over Wally because they dont have enough room to play around it and need a much bigger cage! I liked the pic that was on the website but I would like to see yours too when you get the chance. Let me know if your ratties like it too!


OK, I'm this close > < to getting it finished, I'm just missing a few bits that I should be able to sort out tomorrow. They're in the cage and enjoying it, it just looks a bit sparse and incomplete... that's the only thing about new cages... sometimes the old accessories don't always fit! :lol: I promise photos tomorrow!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Man, why don't they actually have FN's in Australia?! I'm sure having it shipped over would be extremely expensive!
I love seeing pictures of decorated cages! Can't wait to see it DonnaK!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Squeak said:


> Man, why don't they actually have FN's in Australia?! I'm sure having it shipped over would be extremely expensive!
> I love seeing pictures of decorated cages! Can't wait to see it DonnaK!


Because they are made by an American Company? :lol:


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw thats to bad I hope all the things fit into it! Do they seem to like the cage?


----------

